# NUST



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

how is the medical program at NUST?

thanks


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

People who are accepted for medicine through NUST actually go to Army Medical College in Rawalpindi. Army Medical College just saves some set number of seats for people applying through NUST.

So when you're asking how is NUST's program, you're really asking how is Army Medical College. I don't know too much about it, but I think others on here may be able to help.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

NUST is the university to which army medical is affiliated =)


----------



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

so nust doesn't have its own medical program?


----------



## jami (Jan 10, 2008)

Rehan said:


> People who are accepted for medicine through NUST actually go to Army Medical College in Rawalpindi. Army Medical College just saves some set number of seats for people applying through NUST.
> 
> So when you're asking how is NUST's program, you're really asking how is Army Medical College. I don't know too much about it, but I think others on here may be able to help.


that means there will be two entry test for army medical college........one taken by nust.........and one by punjab board or army medical college-if iam wrong plz correct me


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

NUST's army medical college (AMC) has seats for those who will eventually become doctors serving the pakistani army.......therefore you are bound to the pak army after graduating from AMC. But it also has 'normal' seats for people who just wana become regular doctors but the problem is that these seats are limited (17 in total i think) so it is extremely hard to get in......the entry test for both seat (pak army student and regular student) is the sameand it is just like the punjab govt college entry test (fsc based mcqs)....they also have 2 seats for foreign students from whom they will accept sat2 scores........getting into amc is extremely difficult and survivng it is as well because of the strict armyish enviroment.....they also have a history of kiking ppl out on grad day....................


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

does AMC conduct it own tets too ?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes AMC do condut its own test but its basically for the children of army personnels, the do have some seats for non-army citizens but they are really few and the competition is high!


----------

